# What Ear Worm is Going Around in Your Head Right Now?



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

A question I ask now and again to see what people's minds are obsessing over.

For me it's the slow movement of the Prokofiev Fifth, which haunts, and which tends to bring to mind pictures of Escher's hooded monks endlessly trudging up and down his impossible staircase.


----------



## Clairvoyance Enough (Jul 25, 2014)

The first aria in this (4:43) 














Bach proving he's a wonderful melodist, and Handel proving that he's an even better one! :devil:


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2019)

Hot Chip - Out At The Pictures


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

The Netherlands - LIVE - Duncan Laurence - Arcade - Grand Final - Eurovision 2019
11.529.675 watched.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

The Good, the Bad, and the Ugly. I made an orchestral arrangement last week and I cannot get that tune out of my head! I even hear the ocarina.


----------



## paulbest (Apr 18, 2019)

I make sure I avoid the worms I don;'t want ,,and allow the melodies that I do want, to enter in.
Millionrainbows mentioned Beethoven's 5th as *earwormy*. To the point of nausea. 
I agree with him. Which is why I avoid all things Beethoven. Keeps my eras in good health for happy listenings.


----------



## CrunchyFr0g (Jun 11, 2019)

paulbest said:


> I make sure I avoid the worms I don;'t want


My problem is with two favourite works of mine.

Petruska. Great work. Epoch-defining. I love it. But it has that little children's tune in the 'In The Crowd' track that burrows straight into your brain and sits there for a day and a half. 
I'll be honest - it makes me think twice about putting on Petrushka.

Shostakovich 7th Symphony. Every part of that huge symphony is fantastic. Except for one, and you know which one 
The endless march with its utterly banal tune is unlistenable for me, and if I do listen to it... yup... it's in my head for a day and a half.


----------



## paulbest (Apr 18, 2019)

CrunchyFr0g said:


> My problem is with two favourite works of mine.
> 
> Petruska. Great work. Epoch-defining. I love it. But it has that little children's tune in the 'In The Crowd' track that burrows straight into your brain and sits there for a day and a half.
> I'll be honest - it makes me think twice about putting on Petrushka.
> ...


Oh the Shostakovich 7th, is , *pitch powerful*, It carries a huge musical line, I can easily see how the Shostakovich 7th stays with anyone listening to it. It echo's throughout the mind.

*you know, which is the …;other mind ringer...*, hum, Beethoven's 7th? 5th? his 3rd? Which?


----------

